# The Manchester pet show



## Angela1234 (May 13, 2018)

Hello guys!
I am new to the forum, I just wanted to let everybody know about our fundraising event next month.
I am one of a small group of volunteers that are holding The Manchester pet show on Saturday 23rd June at City Airport-Barton Aerodrome, Eccles. 
We've got LOADS of entertainment lined up, EVERY penny raised goes to a dog rescue, we recieve nothing for holding the event. 
Please pop over to our FB event page and have a look, it's slent voice rescue (events tab). 
You will also be able to download a dog show registration form online next week!.
If you have any questions, please either ask here or on our page. 
Thanks
Angie.


----------



## Angela1234 (May 13, 2018)

Lots going on!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

So it’s not in manchester. I’m already busy on june 23rd.


----------



## Angela1234 (May 13, 2018)

danielled said:


> So it's not in manchester. I'm already busy on june 23rd.


Hi, yes it's in Manchester? M30 7SA


----------

